# Cooper's First Major



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just read back through my old threads when I first showed Coop. I'm still no expert but it's fun to see how far I've come--and even more so, just how far Cooper has come. I've got him entered in a few more shows coming up and fingers crossed we can gain a few more points. I wish I'd known in our first show that Coop was eligible for best puppy or how to find beginner puppy matches. Live and learn! I have video from the last show I had him in and I think he genuinely loves playing show dog--his tail wags the whole time except when he gets his bite checked. I'm ready to finally close in on that championship. I showed him all through the puppy classes for experience--and I'm glad I did now. By the time I finally got a clue and he matured a little more, we've gone reserve or winners in just about every show he's been in. It's been a fun ride so far with this one--from the first blue, to all blues, to Best of Opposite in Sweeps to RWD to WD to BOW and a major. I really can't imagine a better first "show dog."


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations, that's wonderful! Cooper is beautiful  Welcome back and thanks for sharing


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh my GOODNESS. I absolutely love him. He is gorgeous and so accomplished already. What a wonderful team you are!!! Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you!! It's fun as an owner handler. Hopefully your daughter is still having a blast with Kevin and good luck with Hugo--love the name!! I think you and I got Cooper and Kevin about the same time and now we've got Harper and Hugo at the same time. It'll be fun to keep watching your journey and your daughter's! I wish I'd known how to get involved in juniors and I wish I'd had a dog to do it with!


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Very nice. Bill was the judge, right? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## alijonesy (Dec 22, 2016)

He is Beautiful!!:--heart: Congrats!! 

We are getting our first golden puppy in about a week! This all started because we just really wanted a nice family dog but our breeder has asked us to allow her to show him if he has potential and I'm starting to think this is something I could really get into!:grin2:


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

It's kind of addictive when you see them groomed up and looking so good in the ring. I felt like a more competitive dog dad than as a soccer dad for my daughter. lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Christen113 said:


> I really can't imagine a better first "show dog."


 You hit the jackpot!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

forgop said:


> It's kind of addictive when you see them groomed up and looking so good in the ring. I felt like a more competitive dog dad than as a soccer dad for my daughter. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




That's hysterical. I'm sure I'd be the same, hahaha. I call myself the dog pageant mom with my non dog show friends.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, handsome boy.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Just seeing this now. Congratulations! I can’t wait to see more forem this boy, lovely!


----------

